# Road Trip to Montana



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey bro, if you staying at big steezy and shredding there wouldn't mind making couple laps if you don't mind a knuckledragger... good start to year, got season pass can hook up the half price for my buzz bros


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

caspermike- sounds good to me ..I love discount lift tix..give me a call and we will detail this caper
chris 970.799.0287


----------

